# My first composer-video showreel



## reset85 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi everybody!

This is my first ShowReel, hope to have some feedback from this great community 

* http://vimeo.com/valeriopellegri/showreel*


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 8, 2014)

Great stuff there!

One suggestion If I may: When it comes to the driving cars, motorcycles .... I always would add sfx (the motor sounds) to it.


----------



## reset85 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you germancomponist, you're absolutely right! 

No sfx was an hard choice I've made with the video editor, but probably sfx could increase a little bit the "excitement".


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 8, 2014)

Not only a little bit... .


----------



## reset85 (Jan 8, 2014)

And yeah, the original adverts are with sfx obviously


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 8, 2014)

The viewer will always capture the whole atmosphere. With sfx it will create a lot more enthusiasm.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 8, 2014)

Great work man. It all flowed nicely and the music sounds great!! Excellent job!


----------



## reset85 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot The Darris! It's really great to receive support from a community that I respect so much.


----------



## AKR (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice work! Might want to put "NSFW" in the title, though. I saw some titties.


----------



## dryano (Feb 19, 2014)

Good Stuff!

I would not even think about motor sfx. They would only disturb the impression of that video. First of all... its a showreel of music. Why implement sound fx? There could be only one reason: They add something to the music and flow of the video. But I don't think they will here. If this video was only about motorcycles, it would make sense... but its also about other things. They then also would want their own soundfx, if the motorcycles have them.
Also I think the music is strong enough to keep and support the video on its own.


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow! Really well done. I wouldn't add sfx. Once you set the mood that it's about the music, that's what your listening for (imho). I LOVE the way it's edited, the transitions, your logo. I wouldn't change a thing. I'm assuming there were voiceovers you took out? Yes? The music is so well paced and a great variety. I also really liked the little bits of you conducting. It's done, get it out there. : >


----------



## FredW (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Valerio, What a great showreel! And very nice conducting from the HMW. =)

/Fredrik


----------



## ProtectedRights (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the best fit was the fashion scene with that indie synth pop music. The other scenes are so so. In general good sound and very good syncing to the image, but the music does not really meet the overall energy of the picture. Most of the time it comes a little short. Not blatant, but the 5-10% that are missing for the real thing.


----------



## mathis (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't add sfx, it just distracts from listening to the music.

Great reel!


----------



## reset85 (Mar 13, 2014)

FredW @ February 19th 2014 said:


> Hey Valerio, What a great showreel! And very nice conducting from the HMW. =)
> 
> /Fredrik



Hey Fredrik! Great to see you here, man! Thanks a lot


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 13, 2014)

Valerio,

The one thing that never changes when asking for opinion on any forum is contradiction in the replies.
You are still left with the decision on who's advice you may trust and that you may disregard. Who is actually doing it and who just want to be doing it.

Good Luck


----------



## reset85 (Mar 13, 2014)

You're 100% right rayinstirling.

This is true, especially in forums...well, variety is the spice of life


----------



## reset85 (Mar 13, 2014)

dinerdog @ February 19th 2014 said:


> Wow! Really well done. I wouldn't add sfx. Once you set the mood that it's about the music, that's what your listening for (imho). I LOVE the way it's edited, the transitions, your logo. I wouldn't change a thing. I'm assuming there were voiceovers you took out? Yes? The music is so well paced and a great variety. I also really liked the little bits of you conducting. It's done, get it out there. : >



Yes, in the Ducati adverts there were some V.O. I took them out so that I could leave more room for the music. Thanks a lot dinerdog!

It's a shame that I wasn't allowed to put other projects with quite big clients due to the confidentiality clause in the contract. But we all know it's part of the job.


----------

